# 12 + 5 weeks Please Guess Away. Updated on page 3



## Dreambaby69

Please feel free to guess. Thanks x
 



Attached Files:







20160928_161401.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 65









20160927_204750.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 57


----------



## justplay91

:pink:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks x


----------



## lau86

Guessing :pink:


----------



## Dreambaby69

thanks x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl :pink:


----------



## Dreambaby69

wow all girl guesses, thanks x


----------



## sarah0108

I also guess girl


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Any more guesses ladies x


----------



## darcie

Girl


----------



## Jackers0825

Girl


----------



## MyFavSurprise

I guess girl too :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Can you re-attach the bottom picture as I cant zoom it at all, thankyou :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Done, hope it is better now x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Ty:) 
I'm back and forward on them?? Maybe a girl lean from head shape? I don't suppose you have another picture maybe?:)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Nope unfortunately. Thanks for guessing though x


----------



## EverythingXd

Looks girly to me :pink:


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Guessing :pink: too :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Daisy29

Girl :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks x


----------



## ikaria

Wow, not even one boy guess in this thread! I've never seen this before! :) But I'm also guessing :pink:! When do you find out?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Lol I know right. Every single guess says girl. Find out 18th Nov


----------



## Wish85

Another girl guess from me!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I think girl too.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Well ladies it's official.......it's a boy. We are very happy lol. Every single guess here is wrong. Guess I got a tricky nub scan lol. Thanks for all the guesses xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow congratulations!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thank you x


----------



## EverythingXd

Tricky nub! Congratulations &#128153;


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thank you x


----------



## SummerMother

The nub looked girl to me but the skull yelled boy to me. Tricky one!


----------



## Dreambaby69

yea i know lol. It was a tricky nub scan. Thanks for guessing x


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats I was going to guess boy tee hee


----------



## Dreambaby69

Lol. Oh well. Thanks anyway x


----------

